# Today In The Fishroom~11/28/10 F0 P. managuense



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I take lots of pictures of my fish. This F0 pair ofParachromis managuense and was brought back from LaCieba, Honduras several years ago. Not only are they very easy to photograph, but they are also very predictable.

Most often I take thirty or so pictures to get a handful that I like. I had all flash units perfect. This might be the very best series of picture I've ever taken of the pair. As you might imagine, this all stems around the beginning of the breeding process.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow. Incredible.

The 3rd pic from the bottom of the two side by side is breathtaking though :thumb:


----------



## Klave (May 4, 2010)

The edges of the photos of the fish seem really clear.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

always the best photog


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning pair and beautiful photos


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow! Great fish and pics man.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Stunning. I really like the fifth one down, how it captures their eye color, and the third from last, side by side shot is amazing.


----------



## Armstrong (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. Here's a few more:

F0 Honduran Managuense are breeding again. The female already laid the eggs. Whenever the male approaches the eggs, the female will display and moth the male.



















I had two flash units on top of the tank and two below. In their highly active state of breeding everything is checked carefully. Here's the pair staring at the flash units below.










The female has eggs spread all over the rocks. Very unusual this time around as she abandoned the area where she has spawned dozens of times before. Here she is inspecting the eggs below the top of the slate.










NOT checking the flash,but collecting the eggs that have rolled loose across the bottom of the tank. You can see the little yellowish colored egg just to the right of her bottom lip.










Glamor shot...mom with her eggs. She coated all sides of the slate.


----------



## swordgecko (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW I Love all of these pictures!!! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## NoiR (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome looking fish! Seen your photos around the web and you truly have serious skill! :thumb:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------

